

Ask HN: DreamIT Ventures? - bherms

Does anyone have any experience with DreamIT Ventures or has anyone been through the program?  I've applied and got a personal recommendation from some grads I know, and have heard my chances of getting in are pretty good.  Obviously I've spoken with the previous attendees I know, but wanted to gather as much info as I can.
======
bherms
Clickable: <http://dreamitventures.com/>

